

Windows Blue shows why Microsoft may kill the Desktop in Windows 9 - wagtail
http://blogs.computerworld.com/windows/21950/windows-blue-shows-why-microsoft-may-kill-desktop-windows-9

======
mtgx
Valve was prescient about this.

